# QSI / G Wire Install Questions



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

Hi All,

I hope I am not asking stupid questions but this will be my first QSI Sound Decoder and G Wire installation. These are going into an Aristocraft GP 40. Upon reading the literature included with the QSI Sound decoder and G Wire they state a few things I want to be sure of before I dive in.

The single sheet installation instruction page states that the G wire has 2 terminals to install a radio disable switch. I assume this switch is not included? This switch is to turn off the G wire when servicing or using DC/DCC track power and it is strongly recommended that you turn off the radio when using track power. If you are using the Air Wire throttle only then the switch is not needed. 


Ok, I plan to only use batteries (eventually) but will use track power temporarily (non DCC). Where do I get this switch or does All Electronics carry one? Can it be mounted outside on the fuel tank for accessibility? 

Next, the installation sheet says when using G Wire it is important to disable the Quantum decoders analog mode by programming CV29 values as shown on the tables provided on the sheet. Does this only apply to DCC users or to battery and track power people as well? I don;t have a dcc system and figure i can't change the CV 29 values without it. 


Thanks in advance

Nate


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

The switch can be purchased at Radio Shack.
JimC.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The switch is not included. You need a spst or a spdt switch, either will do. 

You want to disable analog mode when running Gwire, which means you would be using a AirWire transmitter. The AirWire transmitter can program the CV's in your QSI. 

It applies to exactly what you stated, when running AirWire "mode" you want to do this, whether you run power from track or battery it does not matter. 

Regards, Greg 

p.s. JC has done this so be nice to him and he will give you the button sequence on your AirWire transmitter!


----------



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

Jim,

Can I have the button sequence pretty please?

Nate


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

QSI has lousy documentation.I had exactly the same question about the switch, which is crucial if you want to use the "quantum programmer" but is barely mentioned in the documentation. But then as the next paragrap[h shows, I'm lazy about reading the manuals


Interesting--I haven't disabled analog mode in cv 29, though I have installed the switch. Maybe I better get on it?


----------



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

Where did you get the switch? Part number?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Any spst or spdt or dpdt switch will do.

Here are some links to radio shack: http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2062516

http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2062504

the second one is a micromini, very small...

Use the center pin and one to the side.


Regards, Greg


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Nate,
You have MLS Email.
JimC.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

JC, I know you will get me for this, he he! 

Regards, Greg


----------

